# Old timers method



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

My dad, WW11 veteran , had a barometer next to his chair, and when the pressure began to fall, he would disappear. Won the Pensacola sports association speck tournament twice in the early 60,s. Back then, it took a 30" or better to win. Big Pig under a cork. When the pressure was stable or rising, you couldn't pay him to go.
Shipoke


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Do you want to know why this happens?
The trout professor will tell you.

Some of this copied from the web, some of my own interpretation.

Start with thinking, low pressure = heavy air; hi-press. = lighter air.
The air bladder in fish is responsible for interrupting air pressure and keeping the fish at a comfortable level within the water column.

When air pressure is low, the air is heavier, trout, reds, tarpon, grouper, snapper; bass of all kinds have large air bladders and are affected more by air pressure than say kingfish which have small bladders.

Fish with large bladders quickly sense when the air pressure is dropping, because there's less pressure on their bladder. And when there's less pressure squeezing their bladders, the bladders expand a bit. When their bladders expand, fish become uncomfortable. They relieve their discomfort by moving lower in the water column.

Fish are much more comfortable when there's stable high pressure, and tend to feed actively most anywhere within the water column. The general cycles of high and low pressure combined with water flow, moon, tides, spawning cycles, etc. is actually what determines when and how aggressively fish feed.

Let's say we're experiencing hi pressure front, sitting over our area. Most likely the fishing has been good. Then a cold front heads our way. Ahead of the front is low pressure. The fish can sense that the barometer is about to drop. So, right before the high begins to dissipate and the barometer falls, the fish respond with a change in feeding patterns. They'll often feed heavily right before the pressure drops.

As the pressure drops, they become more uncomfortable and feed less aggressively. So, when the front passes and high pressure moves back in, the fish have to adjust to the air press. changes and resume a “normal” feeding period. This takes on avg. about 24 hrs. after the press. stabilizes.

So, really all you need to remember is: low pressure pushes fish deep, hi pressure brings fish shallower. Fish before the storms and wait till 1-2 days after they pass.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Trout Professor I have a question Or 2

On the barometric scale what's considered a high or low pressure???


So air pressure can change the way trout stage because of their blatter? What if they have no deep area to go to? They surly dont die... so how much low press is actually required to force them into seeking deeper water?

Trying to understand barometric pressure is hard for me because I always catch fish shallow regardless of whether tides and barometric pressure and season


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I know if I were to round up all the best Speck fishermen in Pensacola... Yah its still about 30 to feel safe... last PCola rodeo I personally witnessed 6 specks all in the 27-29" range get weighed in. There's probably not as many of those big trout but thats why a selective few are always expected to good... like in any sport.


Times have changed but that 30" mark remains the same


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Trout Professor I have a question Or 2
> 
> On the barometric scale what's considered a high or low pressure???
> 
> ...


 Normal Bar. press, measured in "inches of mercury (Hg) for our area is around 30.06 - 30.21 Hg. So it's not like it drops so fast you feel a huge weight on your shoulders.

Remember, to a fish, a depth change of 1 ft. may be enough, that's why sometimes we catch them w/ their fins outta water and other times it's in 4 ft. of water.

And also, I think it's not like a drop or rise in press. makes them so uncomfortable they haul ass, they just react to a change coming.

Josh, it's really just another tool to use along w/ time, tide moon, season and so on.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I know if I were to round up all the best Speck fishermen in Pensacola... Yah its still about 30 to feel safe... last PCola rodeo I personally witnessed 6 specks all in the 27-29" range get weighed in. There's probably not as many of those big trout but thats why a selective few are always expected to good... like in any sport.
> 
> Times have changed but that 30" mark remains the same


 This is a very true statement, there are trout over 30" in our area but my guess is they are far n few.

Largest I have ever "heard" caught was 33", but I didn't see it...so who knows.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ok, when I was younger and fishing the bass scene a bit more, I carried on my boat a drop down thermometer and a barometric gage. I kept meticulous records of time, H2O temp, bar. Psi, and so on to use to determine better times.

IF you really want to correlate the bar. press. w/ fishing activity, throw a small temp/bar. gage on your boat, take a look at it when the fish are hitting.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I cheat on all that , Grab my speargun whenever the weather lets me get out and shoot them, Not specs though. look there's a scamp


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

How do they feel the air pressure if they are in the water? Does high air pressure make the water denser?


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

My dad, as he saw it.......when the the barometer went down, which is less weight on the water, the water would move. If the barometer was stable or high the water struggled to move. Water that moved " DOWN" is what he looked for.

Hope this helps you guys in search of the big girl. I share this because I know you will slide her back. We need the eggs to keep it going.
Shipoke


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

I spent 3 good years of my life tracking and documenting every variable that I thought would make a fish bite. You know the perfect day. After three years my dad ask me what I learn. I told him what he had told me before I started my research.

"When you get a chance to go fishing go fishing. I never caught a fish sitting in my recliner"

Pressure rises and drops everyday.

High pressure is heavy air pressing against the earth. Usually a west wind.

Low pressure is lighter air (warm). Remember farts rise that is why we can smell them! Usually an east wind.

South winds are stabilized pressure winds.

North winds are very heavy cold air. Usually north winds.

The stronger the winds the more pressure happening. Pressure causes the wind.

When the wind is from the west fishing is the best.
When the wind is from the east the fishing is the least.
When the winds are from the south catch the fish in the mouth.
When the winds are from the north fishermen do not go forth.

Why is the "sea breeze" windy and cool during the summer? Usually there is calm winds in the morning. Sun rises and heats up the earth. As the air heats it becomes lite and rises (low pressure). As soon as there is a void from low pressure high pressure moves in. This cold air allows for the cooling of the earth so we do not burn up alive. You will see the southwest wind start blowing due to cold air falling from the atmosphere. Wow and you still do not believe there is a GOD!

Now during the summer i can stay on the flats until about noon. Why? Because pressure is still stable. Then the air becomes to hot and lifts off the earth forcing the fish to retreat to deeper water. Then the southwest winds start about 3 pm and the pressure rises allowing the fish to come back to the shallows. The winds stop blowing about an hour before dark and yes the fishing turns on!

Pressure effects freshwater fish more than saltwater fish. Freshwater is lighter or less dense. Saltwater is heavier or dense due to the salt.

How do we know this? Freshwater fish have to make a bed on the bottom to lay eggs. Why? Because they will sink to the bottom. Saltwater fish have to have salty water so the eggs will float!

I hope you can find something in this read to help you on your next fishing trip!

And one other thing. If you are not getting hung up you are not fishing in the right spot! If you get hung up on the same spot twice do not throw at that spot again! Think about.

Capt Wes


----------



## shipoke (Jul 11, 2008)

Dang, I thought I was passing on useful info. I'll keep all my secrets to myself next time. So...... When it comes to fishing.......just go.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

So let it be written , So let it be done !!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

shipoke said:


> Dang, I thought I was passing on useful info. I'll keep all my secrets to myself next time. So...... When it comes to fishing.......just go.


There is definitely a science and logic behind a pattern or good bite.... :yes: it may be may not be related to barometric pressure only or certainly but every variable you have then a higher statistic you will have at catching fish

There is always a good bite somewhere fish are eating or can be fed.... look at tournaments for example there are always a selective few who consistently catch fish. Why because they understand the conditions in which they are delt and know how to pattern a bite with what mother nature gives them any day of the week.

Barometric pressure is 1 of those variables. Along with
Season
Tide
Time
Water temp
Air temp
Moon
Weather patterns 
Bait bloom / migration 
Fish migration 
Bait spawn
Fish spawn
Vegetation growth / season
Wind direction
Salinity 
Current 
Water clarity 

small details pay big dividends. Nobody is born a good fishermen fishing is 99.9 percent knowledge and 0.1 skill. Any bone head can cast a rod but a fishermen has the knowledge to catch fish. That doesn't come from just fishing everyday, it comes from experience of what works when and most importantly why.

Pa Pow!!!


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

I read an article about the impact of changing air preassure on water. I wish I could remember the source but I’m guessing it was In-Fsherman. The conclusion of the article is because water much more dense than air, fish would not sense the difference in pressure. It also referenced the change in pressure as a fish move up or down in the water collume. If I rember right, a move of fractions of an inch up or down would equal a significant change in barimetric pressure. I’ll try to find the source for more information. I did find an online source to refferance the the difference in air and water pressure. 

"Compared to air at sea level pressure (1 atm.), water is about 800 times denser.”

I agree that changes it weather impacts fish activity but barometric pressure change is only a part of the change. 
I asked on off the guys on the forum if the weather and tides were all wrong would you go fishing? The answer was "of course the fish are alwys biting somewhere"


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

All good info. And if I may add to it ..... I've found the fish bite better when I hold my mouth a certain way just right too.


----------



## MeltonW (Jul 1, 2015)

Well, the thing about all the science is that it is really moot. When it is a beautiful day, who the heck is going to sit around the house because of adverse barometric pressure or temperature or tide? Personally, if the science indicates that the fishing will be good, then I go. If the science indicates that the fishing will be bad, I give science a dismissive snort and go anyway!

That being said, I still appreciate you fellows who share your insights. Next time I catch a good bite on a falling barometer I will send you a thank you, shipoke!


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

barefoot said:


> Do you want to know why this happens?
> The trout professor will tell you.
> 
> Some of this copied from the web, some of my own interpretation.
> ...


Wouldn't that be the opposite? Sounds like they like pressure increasing (clouds becoming sun) by that logic.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Ive always tried to make the point that there is always a good bite regardless what a peice of paper says or what a fishing app/website or calander says or what the guy at the dock said... in fact Im always trying to prove those things wrong and suprise myself. There is always something to learn... once you become close minded and think you know it all is the day you dont get a bite, and then catch yourself saying today was a perfect day but they just weren't biting ....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I can honestly say, I dont fully understand barometric pressure or have the experience of taking account for it in all my past trips but I wish I did... couldn't hurt


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

This post is too much info. 
I had to stop reading.
Whyme


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Keep it simple:

Low press. = increases bite, but fades as pres. increases and forces fish a bit deeper
Hi press = increases bite till press. stabilizes, than bite fades out

The key is to catch the swing as press. rises-n-lowers.
It DOES make a diff.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sun is shining this Sunday.... Tight lines Everyone! !


----------

